# [Dev] Votre IDE et Debugger C++ préféré sur linux

## SpikeXtrem

Salut,

Petit sondage maison  :Smile: 

Pour un habitué de Visual studio, qu'est-ce que vous conseillez pour debugger des programmes en C++?

C'est quoi vos meilleurs outils de debug?

Vos meilleurs IDE pour développer.

Merci de vos réponses!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

vim + gdb+make

ok je sors

----------

## ryo-san

lut

héhéhé , je me demande si ce n'est pas le trio absolu ...

Sinon , ce qui ressemble le plus a visual , c'est codeblocks je pense .

Anjuta est pas mal aussi.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Point de vue debug, ya un outil graphique qui est comparable à Visual? Au point de vue fonctionnalités et tout.

----------

## Delvin

valgrind en CLI c'est assez ultime

y'a une interface graphique pour kde je crois

----------

## guilc

vim + gdb ouais  :Smile: 

Sinon, en genre visual, t'as kdevelop, qui couplé à kdbg fait tout pareil que visual  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> kate + gdb + make
> 
> ok je sors

 

Voila pour moi, en effet c'est bien loin de VisualStudio, mais bon quand tu connais un peu les outils de programmations sous Linux, tu as du mal a passer par un EDI sans te sentir limité ! 

Sinon en VisualStudio like +1 pour kdevelop.

----------

## geekounet

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> vim + gdb+make
> 
> ok je sors

 

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> vim + gdb+make

 

pareil +valgrind

----------

## kwenspc

emacs-cvs, gdb et ddd, make ou Scons dernièrement, valgrind (monstrueux!)

Mais sinon Eclipse + cdt. c'est possible de balancer le débuggage gdb sur eclispe (oui oui) et d'avoir un truc "visua like". je l'ai même fait pour débuggé un truc qui tournait en émulation via qemu (option -s de qemu, il fournit un accès à gdb) et hop.

J'attends avec une certaine impatience (pour tout ce qui est gtk) la sortie d'Anjuta 2 perso. Glade sera intégré.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

Sinon il y a la fonctionalité :make de vim qui parse la sortie de make et te positionne automatiquement sur l'erreur de compilation...

----------

## TrizoLakai

Moi j'utilise nano + make   :Embarassed: 

Mais j'aimerais bien apprendre emacs. Et je me suis un peu rensigné sur valgrind ça a l'air pas mal, je n'utilise jamais de debuggueur :/

Tout ça pour dire : si quelqu'un à des BEAUx tutos sous la main, c'est le moment de les lacher  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Moi j'utilise nano + make  
> 
> Mais j'aimerais bien apprendre emacs. Et je me suis un peu rensigné sur valgrind ça a l'air pas mal, je n'utilise jamais de debuggueur :/
> 
> Tout ça pour dire : si quelqu'un à des BEAUx tutos sous la main, c'est le moment de les lacher 

 

en même temps, utiliser un déboggeur c'est quand vraiment tout va mal et qu'on a plus d'autre solutions. Si tu codes bien et proprement dès le départ y a pas de soucis  :Smile: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je programme pas gros surtout   :Laughing: 

Je fais plein de test des que je fais une fonction, et je divise en plein de fichier   :Shocked: 

----------

## Faust_

nano + gdb + make

j'ai bien installé KDevelop mais en fait j'ai du l'ouvrir 1 fois et ça a l'air bien  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Emacs + make + gdb (pas souvent utilisé...)

Pas très original, mais quand on y a goûté, on ne peut plus s'en passer  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Je fais travailler une infinité de singes, ça produit du bon code.

----------

## Delvin

délocaliser en inde aussi c'est pas mal

y'avait une news sur pcinpact qui racontait comment un américain glandait toute la journée au bureau alors qu'un type en inde faisait son boulot  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Mais j'aimerais bien apprendre emacs. Et je me suis un peu rensigné sur valgrind ça a l'air pas mal, je n'utilise jamais de debuggueur :/
> 
> Tout ça pour dire : si quelqu'un à des BEAUx tutos sous la main, c'est le moment de les lacher

 

Un simple "emerge -s emacs" t'apprend ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> Emacs is the extensible, customizable, self-documenting real-time display editor.

 

Et bien c'est vrai depuis le tutorial jusqu'au détail des commandes les plus compliquées.  :Razz: 

Donc pour apprendre emacs :

1) L'installer :

```
emerge emacs
```

NB : emacs-cvs présente des améliorations notables, notamment une belle interface utilisateur en GTK et le support de l'UTF-8 (Unicode).

2) Le lancer :

```
emacs
```

3) Cliquer sur "Help" puis "Emacs Tutorial (choose language)..."

4) Taper "fr" (sans guillemets) puis [enter]

5) Suivre les instructions qui viennent de s'afficher. Cette étape prend facilement 2/3 heures et permet :

5.1) De comprendre la puissance emacs

5.2) De découvrir les raccourcis clavier essentiels

6) Se forcer à l'utiliser (programmation, LaTeX, mails voire Web !) quelques semaines. Ensuite ce sera le contraire : il te faudra un grand effort pour t'en passer !

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ok, merci je m'y met alors  :Exclamation: 

----------

## truc

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Ok, merci je m'y met alors 

 

doucement coco!

regarde ça d'abor(survole quoi..)

[DOW] VI vs. EMACS  :Wink: 

Et ensuite peut-être pourras tufaire ton choix.

EDIT: Best C++ IDE

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Ok, merci je m'y met alors  
> 
> doucement coco!
> 
> regarde ça d'abor(survole quoi..)
> ...

 

Et bien sur, tu choisiras Vim  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Ok, merci je m'y met alors  
> 
> doucement coco!
> 
> regarde ça d'abor(survole quoi..)
> ...

 

Pfff... délinquant!

----------

## TrizoLakai

Non j'aime pas vi déjà. Ca me saoul les "I" bidule truc chouette  :Smile: 

Et puis ça fais classe emacs !

Non ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Non j'aime pas vi déjà. Ca me saoul les "I" bidule truc chouette 
> 
> Et puis ça fais classe emacs !
> 
> Non ?  

 

Non   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

D'ailleurs pour retourner sur les gros trolls bien poilus, je suis curieux de savoir si les gens qui aiment emacs ne seraient pas les mêmes qui aiment eclipse.

----------

## truc

sans reprendre tout le DOW, emacs et vi* ont tout les deux un temps d'apprentissage nécessaire avant de pouvoir maitriser un minimu la bète,c'est juste que pour taper son premier mot, emacs est plus intuitif.. mais passé cette étape, ça n'est pas toujours le cas...

(ça va c'est neutre ça comme méssage non? et puis zut, moi j'utilise vim car ça ressemble à truc... )

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Non j'aime pas vi déjà. Ca me saoul les "I" bidule truc chouette 
> 
> Et puis ça fais classe emacs !
> 
> Non ?   
> ...

 

Si!!!

@Ey : (arf ben content de voir que t'as pas disparu   :Very Happy:  ) pour eclipse je sais pas, j'essayerais et je te dirais.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ey wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs pour retourner sur les gros trolls bien poilus, je suis curieux de savoir si les gens qui aiment emacs ne seraient pas les mêmes qui aiment eclipse.

 

Je préfère Emacs à Eclipse. Par contre Eclispe commence à être très très présent dans le monde professionnel... Il écrase tout sur son passage. Et c'est tant mieux. Mieux vaut Eclipse qu'un VS...

----------

## didier30

KDevelop est très bien, il permet de faire aussi bien des petites applis que des usines à gaz.

assez bien documenté mais forum un peu juste.

j'ai réalisé un frontend pour flightgear avec (kfreeflight sur sourceforge)

juste un embêtement la taille des archives créées si tu le distribue pas comme un cvs

----------

## Ey

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> @Ey : (arf ben content de voir que t'as pas disparu   ) pour eclipse je sais pas, j'essayerais et je te dirais.

 

Non non, je n'ai pas disparu, je suis juste pas mal occupé au boulot en ce moment, ce qui ne me laisse pas beaucoup de temps pour les forums... Enfin je lis quand même les threads, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop le temps de participer aux débats.

----------

## Scullder

J'aime bien KDevelop, c'est assez simple, la prise en main est rapide, c'est clair et bien organisé. J'ai pas utilisé beaucoup d'IDE mais ça me plaît bien  :Smile: 

----------

